# Callaway X 460



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

I just got this club and really like it does anyone have this and what do you think about it.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

I've got the 454, and am seriously thinking of trading up to the 460, its been getting some pretty high rating in the driver comparisons, from the different Golf Mags. Be interested in your assessment when you get to use it. 

Del


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

yea im going to the range tomorrow to really hit it and ill get back to you and let you know how well it does.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I had an X460 Tour driver that I hit very well, so don't ask me why I bought a different driver and later sold the 460. I should get another one.

The only thing about it was that people used to tell me it had the strangest clank noise of any driver they had ever heard.


----------



## michael (Aug 11, 2007)

I have the x460 and it's a solid club. I just ordered 3 other drivers on ebay(Hibore xl, Rapture, and Cobra x speed) and I'm going to choose the best between the 4 so I'll let you know how it stacks up compared to them.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

This thread got me thinking about the X460 again, so I grabbed one from the Edwin Watts catalog the other day. I got the Tour model in 9.5 degrees. Last week, playing with it for the first time, it felt like an old friend.

The odd thing about it is that this one looks closed. My original looked square. (The regular X460 is closed 2 degrees and the Tour model is open 2 degrees.) It's a bit disconcerting because I have always played 2 degrees open and hate the look of closed face woods. I didn't hit it badly, but I'm going to the store in person later this week and I want to look at the others they might have in stock.


----------



## michael (Aug 11, 2007)

I think they are all pretty much closed atleast all of the one's I have seen including mine which is the Tour model. I doubt it is really 2 degrees open.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I can assure you after consulting Callaway when I bought my first one last year the difference between the Tour and regular models, other than the loft progressions, are the open versus closed face.


----------



## gfl (May 8, 2007)

The distance it can hit, keep on surprising me  
But mine is the X18 version.


----------



## michael (Aug 11, 2007)

Well I just got done testing all 4 drivers and the x460 was my 3rd favorite. The Cobra and Hibore xl were longer and more accurate. It's definately not the longest driver out there but it's pretty good for the price.


----------

